# BBB and Sautéed Scallops. (Extra Butter)



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2019)

*BBB and Sautéed Scallops. *(Extra Butter)



I don’t remember what I paid for these, but it must have been $10.95 per pound or less, because I bought them.

I love Scallops just about anyway you can make them, but my favorite is still sautéed in a lot of Butter.
I love Scallops wrapped in Bacon too, but IMO they interfere with each other a little too much.
So I decided to Pan Fry some of my Buckboard Bacon, and then remove the Bacon, add the Butter to the Bacon Fat, and I sautéed the Scallops in that. Then I ate them together, alternating forkfuls of each.

So I did just that, and it was unbelievable this way. The Scallops were awesome & Moist, and the Bacon was just the way I like it through & through, not too moist or soggy from being made with the moist, buttery Scallops.
I will be making it just like this from now on, even though it is a rare occasion that I get to make this, because the Scallops are usually too expensive.

OOPS—I spilled a bunch of Browned Butter all over my Scallops!!! Oh well, I’ll just have to roll my scallops in it while I’m eating them!! LOL


Thanks for looking,


Bear

One pound Bags of Scallops:







Now we're ready:






Fry up some BBB:






Just right to go with my Scallops:






A little Tony's & some Old Bay to go with my Scallops:







Drool Time!!!







Heaven!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 21, 2019)

That looks so good points for sure! Love scallops but like you said rarely eat them because they are like $15+ a pound around here!


----------



## Jonok (May 21, 2019)

Those look just awful Bear, tell me where to find you and I’ll dispose of them properly


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 21, 2019)

As usual Bear,  it looks awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 21, 2019)

I dare say I'd poke a bear with a stick to steal his meal.
Looking good Bear.


----------



## motolife313 (May 21, 2019)

Nice job bear! I’ve done a couple on the smoker that came out great


----------



## motocrash (May 21, 2019)

Cardiologist be damned,that is a great meal.


----------



## gary s (May 21, 2019)

Dang, I love Scallops You made me hungry, Love the BBB too

"I Like It"

Gary


----------



## bregent (May 21, 2019)

Those looks great Bear - sauteed quickly in hot butter is the best way.  $11 for dry scallops is a great deal. I get them at Costco all the time for $15. I don't bother with wet (treated) scallops - they don't sear well and the flavor is so diluted, they don't even taste like scallops.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That looks so good points for sure! Love scallops but like you said rarely eat them because they are like $15+ a pound around here!




Exactly!!
Around here they're usually either $14.95 or $17.95.
I buy them on sale @ $9.95 or $10.95, which isn't very often!
I'm kinda glad Mrs Bear doesn't like Seafood!!
And Thanks for the Like.


Bear


----------



## smokerjim (May 21, 2019)

looks amazing bear, could almost taste them!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 21, 2019)

I think my doctor just upped my blood pressure medication, and I'm only looking at the pictures. 

Great job on those scallops Bear.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (May 21, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Those look just awful Bear, tell me where to find you and I’ll dispose of them properly




Thank You for Volunteering, Jonok!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (May 21, 2019)

Looks great as always.  I have never tried scallops.  We like them but I have never cooked them.


----------



## flatbroke (May 21, 2019)

Looks pretty inviting.


----------



## chopsaw (May 21, 2019)

Buddy that is a well deserved plate of food there ! Looks really good . Love scallops .


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2019)

One of my favorite meals!
Not so good for the arteries, but they sure taste good!
I'll take a plate please!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> As usual Bear,  it looks awesome!



Thank You Sir!!

Bear




chilerelleno said:


> I dare say I'd poke a bear with a stick to steal his meal.
> Looking good Bear.



Thanks John!

Bear


----------



## disco (May 22, 2019)

Scallops are She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite. When we traveled in New Brunswick, she ate scallops every day. I will have to cook up some BB Bacon and scallops and give credit to the Bear! Big like.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice job bear! I’ve done a couple on the smoker that came out great




Thank You Moto-L !
I love them all ways.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



motocrash said:


> Cardiologist be damned,that is a great meal.



Thank You Moto-C !!
I guess the Butter is the worst part?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2019)

gary s said:


> Dang, I love Scallops You made me hungry, Love the BBB too
> 
> "I Like It"
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




bregent said:


> Those looks great Bear - sauteed quickly in hot butter is the best way.  $11 for dry scallops is a great deal. I get them at Costco all the time for $15. I don't bother with wet (treated) scallops - they don't sear well and the flavor is so diluted, they don't even taste like scallops.



Thanks Bregent !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks amazing bear, could almost taste them!



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> I think my doctor just upped my blood pressure medication, and I'm only looking at the pictures.
> 
> Great job on those scallops Bear.
> 
> ...



Thank You Chris!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great as always.  I have never tried scallops.  We like them but I have never cooked them.




Thank You Adam!!
One of my Favorite---Lobster Tail, Scallops, and Shrimp---All in Melted Butter!!MMMMMMmmmm......
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Looks pretty inviting.



Thank You!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Buddy that is a well deserved plate of food there ! Looks really good . Love scallops .



Thanks Rich!!
I love these little guys!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> One of my favorite meals!
> Not so good for the arteries, but they sure taste good!
> I'll take a plate please!!
> Al




Thank You Mister Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2019)

disco said:


> Scallops are She Who Must Be Obeyed's favourite. When we traveled in New Brunswick, she ate scallops every day. I will have to cook up some BB Bacon and scallops and give credit to the Bear! Big like.




Thank You Disco!!
Is that "Credit" or "Blame"??
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2019)

@wimpy69 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

